# Jailkit und PHP-CLI -> PHP Fatal error



## Rafael.K (2. Nov. 2011)

*Jailkit und PHP-CLI -> PHP Fatal error *** GELÖST*

Hallo, 

ich habe versucht PHP unter Jailkit lauffähig zu machen.

System : squeeze & ISPCONFIG3

*Folgendes gemacht:
 *
Datei /etc/jailkit/jk_init.ini

```
...

[php]
comment = the php interpreter and libraries
executables = /usr/bin/php5
directories = /usr/lib/php5, /usr/share/php, /usr/share/php5, /etc/php5, /usr/share/php-geshi
includesections = env

[env]
comment = environment variables
executables = /usr/bin/env
```
ausgeführt: 


```
jk_init -f -k -j /var/www/clients/clientXYZ/webXYZ php
```
soweit sollte ok sein

aber: 

wenn im Jailed ssh

folgende Script ausgeführt wird:

```
<?php
      echo date_default_timezone_get();
      // oder beliebige PHP Zeit-Konvertierung Funktion
?>
```
bekomme immer folgende FEHLER:


```
PHP Fatal error:  zeitfunktionXYZ(): Timezone database is corrupt - this should *never* happen!
```
Was habe ich vergessen in /etc/jailkit/jk_init.ini einzutragen?

PS: Ohne Jailkit laufen die Skripte ohne Probleme!!!

Danke

Gruß

Rafael.K


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2011)

Laut fehlermeldung fhlt ihm ja die timezone database. Die musst Du also vermutlich auch mit ins jail kopieren.


----------



## Rafael.K (2. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Laut fehlermeldung fhlt ihm ja die timezone database. Die musst Du also vermutlich auch mit ins jail kopieren.


weißt du wo diese sich befindet?


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2011)

Nein, keine Ahnung. Wenn Du debian verwendest, dann such doch mal auf debian.org nach dem timezone Paketen und welche Dateien dazu gehören.


----------



## Rafael.K (3. Nov. 2011)

*Lösung*

*Gelöst*

Datei /etc/jailkit/jk_init.ini mit "*/usr/share/zoneinfo*" ergänzen.

```
...

[php]
comment = the php interpreter and libraries
executables = /usr/bin/php5
directories = /usr/lib/php5, /usr/share/php, /usr/share/php5, /etc/php5, /usr/share/php-geshi, [B]/usr/share/zoneinfo[/B]
includesections = env

[env]
comment = environment variables
executables = /usr/bin/env
```
Quelle: Debian -- Filelist of package tzdata/squeeze/all

PS: Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, dann in Debian -- Details of source package php5 in squeeze nachschauen und die Datei /etc/jailkit/jk_init.ini ergänzen.

Gruß

Rafael.K


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------

